# Buffalo??????



## 54metalman (Jul 12, 2011)

Just wanting to know of anyone on here playing with raising any buffalo/bison and or beefalo. We deffinately preferr the taste and quality of the meat compaired to regular beef. Just wondering.


----------



## lissapell (Mar 2, 2012)

we contemplated until we saw 9/10 buffalo handlers are killed. We also prefer buffalo over beef.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Better talk to someone who handles buffalo. It's my understanding that they are nothing like cattle to handle.


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

My husband's brother has raised buffalo for quite some time here in Iowa.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Have friends in WY who have raised a few for years, have had no serious accidents with them but they always handle them from horseback, never on foot.


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

Seems like a hard way to get a meal. Have you tried grass-finished Dexter beef? We've done taste tests with other breeds grass-finished, and Dexter is far and away the best. Incredible flavor. Store-bought didn't even make it into the contest. Even fine restaurants are rather disappointing.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Found this:

Bison Ranching for Beginners

Fencing requirements alone would be a major deterrent to most people!

We delivered a couple of Dexters to someone a few years ago. His pasture bordered that of some bison. When those behemoths galloped over to see the new girls, the ground shook. I was told they are very difficult to round up for health work. Fascinating to see them, though, and I could have watched them for hours.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Many years ago that was a popular thing. Much like the emu deal.
You can buy buffalo for about the same price as beef now days.
Not worth the cost of getting set up to raise them.


----------



## lissapell (Mar 2, 2012)

nice to hear some have done this w/ no major issues. When we were looking there was a few ranches that paid you to run their herd expansions for them while you learn the process.


----------



## 54metalman (Jul 12, 2011)

I am very familar with the handling aspects of it. We currently raise 5 head of cattle ( 1 bull and 4 girls) and we are constantly being told and asked how we do it. We do not handle like everyone else. Since its just the 2 of us along with a couple of teenage girls, we have to be very aware and do it a bit different than others. As far as fences go... I had more trouble with the neighbors bull than I ever did with Elk or anything else. He was handled and treated "by the book" like everyone does and wa a hand full!!! I have toured many buffalo ranges in the area and their fences are surprisingly simple. I thing its in how you handle and treat them. Calm and quiet works best. 

The prices in this area are higher for buffalo compared to beef. I have heart issues and the leaner meat is a god send for me.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

If you like bison meat, buy a side. That should last you a year or two and be a lot cheaper than building the type of fence you need for bison.

My in-laws got roped into that Beefalo scam. I wasn't impressed by the animals and didn't like the meat. I like bison meat a lot, but the beefalo was just tough as all get out and dry. Too lean and too close to beef to be acceptable that lean.

Bison and elk are really lean and they are wonderful. Beefalo is really lean and it doesn't work.

The beefalo did produce a very nice cured (fur) hide, but the tanning costs more than you can sell the hide for.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

54metalman said:


> I am very familar with the handling aspects of it. We currently raise 5 head of cattle ( 1 bull and 4 girls) and we are constantly being told and asked how we do it. We do not handle like everyone else. Since its just the 2 of us along with a couple of teenage girls, we have to be very aware and do it a bit different than others. As far as fences go... I had more trouble with the neighbors bull than I ever did with Elk or anything else. He was handled and treated "by the book" like everyone does and wa a hand full!!! I have toured many buffalo ranges in the area and their fences are surprisingly simple. I thing its in how you handle and treat them. Calm and quiet works best.
> 
> The prices in this area are higher for buffalo compared to beef. I have heart issues and the leaner meat is a god send for me.


It is usually the amount of land under fence rather than the fence.


----------



## 54metalman (Jul 12, 2011)

pancho said:


> It is usually the amount of land under fence rather than the fence.


I will agree whole heartedly on this. We have 80 acres (70 acres open for use). 

I guess my point of questions was off a little bit. I know about the whole Emu thing a few years ago. Didnt do it but saw alot that did along with the christmas tree thing in the 80's. This is more than for our personal use. Its also not a "just buy a half or whole" and stick it in the freezer. We have the land and the abilaty to raise a "product" so that the farm/ranch pays for its self. Our elevation and terain are not sutable for crop producing, IE corn hay ect. Livestock and a large personal garden are what we can do. Like I said before we already do cattle but so does most of the area we are in. Nothing setting us apart from the "heard" so to speak. Health issues and just a general hate for the rat race are forcing us to look at off grid farm production to make are lives mean more than just living day to day. I would rather put up 4 chords of wood in a week than go work a 9-5 job. 

Sorry got off track there. Been a heck of a month. Anyway. Just looking for info on a livestock that I like and enjoy and am thinking of raising.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

54metalman said:


> I will agree whole heartedly on this. We have 80 acres (70 acres open for use).
> 
> I guess my point of questions was off a little bit. I know about the whole Emu thing a few years ago. Didnt do it but saw alot that did along with the christmas tree thing in the 80's. This is more than for our personal use. Its also not a "just buy a half or whole" and stick it in the freezer. We have the land and the abilaty to raise a "product" so that the farm/ranch pays for its self. Our elevation and terain are not sutable for crop producing, IE corn hay ect. Livestock and a large personal garden are what we can do. Like I said before we already do cattle but so does most of the area we are in. Nothing setting us apart from the "heard" so to speak. Health issues and just a general hate for the rat race are forcing us to look at off grid farm production to make are lives mean more than just living day to day. I would rather put up 4 chords of wood in a week than go work a 9-5 job.
> 
> Sorry got off track there. Been a heck of a month. Anyway. Just looking for info on a livestock that I like and enjoy and am thinking of raising.


My uncle went into the buffalo and beefalo business about 45 years ago.
He made good money but only stayed in the business about 5 years.
He didn't have much problem with the buffalo but he had over 100,000 acres.
When he got them up for any reason it all changed.

In later years he raised bucking bulls. Said they were much easier to handle than the buffalo.


----------



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

Just a thought what about Scottish highlander .


----------



## opportunity (Mar 31, 2012)

Buffalo really do take a good fence and they can be very mean (even when handled right) My cousin worked on a buffalo ranch and hated them he was always fixing fence.
Look at other animals unless you have a very good reason to want to get hurt or purchase expensive facilities


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey Metalman, I know a couple guys here that raise them. Open pastures are not fenced much differant than regular cattle other than taller. But when you bring them up to work them that is where it gets interesting. You have to have fort knox, they can go threw just about anything other than gaurd rail fence about ten feet high. They are a wild animal, and quite or not they get freaked out by small spaces. Hope it helps, > Thanks Marc


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

As all above, and a half dozen here a few years ago would go walkabout for tremendous distances and incurred all manner of insurance claims and lawsuits.


----------



## 54metalman (Jul 12, 2011)

Well sounds like I may have my hands full. Lol. Always up for a challenge. I mean hey if it was easy, everyone would be doing it.


----------



## ycanchu2 (Oct 21, 2011)

I went on a tour of a buffalo farm in Ky here a few years ago. The tour guide said they were very herd oriented, almost impossible to cut one out of the herd. They could run as fast or faster than a quarter horse and turn quicker.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

They are very hard to handle .if somthing scares them no normal fence can stop them .


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

Don't forget to add am elephant gun to your list of equipment


----------



## Dreamfarm (Dec 10, 2011)

I have been considering buffalo....not what some consider a buffalo which is really bison, the big shaggy thing that the Native Americans hunted on the plains, Rather Water Buffalo which can be raised for meat and milk. I thinking about raising these as dairy animals making buffalo mozzarella and using the bulls as beef. I subscribe to a forum and am just in the beginning research stages.

Water_Buffalo : Bubalus bubalis for milk, meat, & draft

I plan to mainly have beef cattle but hubby wants to make cheese to sell to upscale hotels/restaurants.

I think with daily handling these creatures are supposedly very gentle. Haven't actually looked at any personally.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

springvalley said:


> Hey Metalman, I know a couple guys here that raise them. Open pastures are not fenced much differant than regular cattle other than taller. But when you bring them up to work them that is where it gets interesting. You have to have fort knox, they can go threw just about anything other than gaurd rail fence about ten feet high. They are a wild animal, and quite or not they get freaked out by small spaces. Hope it helps, > Thanks Marc


I whole heartedly agree. I've got a friend who raises several of them in his open pastures with cattle fencing. They stay to themselves in a tight herd and don't mingle with the cattle in the same fence. 

They don't herd or drive well and they've never come to the call of a feedsack like the cattle. He's had them for about 5 generations of breeding on his place and they're still as leary of him as the first ones he brought onto his property over 20 years ago. 


They almost have to be "trapped" in the lot when it comes time to work them and man is it exciting then. I've actually seen a 1000lb bull calf destroy a guardrail fence trying to get back to the herd he was cut away from. If and only if I ever decided to get them, I'd work them with tranquilizer guns. (and hope they didn't wake up while I was doing what needed done!)


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

I had 3 bison bulls the guy i got them from used them to work cutting horses . They have very expensive horses and he said 3 head of bison would work a horse harder than 50 head of stocker cattle I had them in a 20 acre pasture with a few head of holstein steers no problems there . i bucket trained them to come to sweet feed . come butcher time local slaughter house agreed to butcher for me . I started feeding them grain in a solid 6x20 pipe stock trailer managed to get one caught and he tore the back gates off the trailer ended up shooting all 3 in the pasture and loading them with with a skid steer to go to butcher shop . I will not own another bison unless i hit the lottery and have a couple thousand acre spread then i would still have to think about it


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

Most sucesses happen with bison in a small (less than a section of ground) place, when the animals are brought to the place they are going to live when they are very small. Otherwise adult bison seem to develop an urge to roam. Keeping them in the routine of going into the working corrals to get water.
Getting them when they are small doesn't negate having to build a Fort Knox to keep and work them in.
Other things that add to those sucesses are keeping them inside an enclosed building while young. Bonding them to a tame old cow during thier early life. Preparing for when they get older. The time of year that you have contact with them. And probably most of all, coming to the realization that you will have to shoot at least one in your lifetime.
Bulls get the urge to be alone when the rut is over. I'm sure that fences feel like a misquito bite as they go through. They just leave.
Bison don't like to move in a straight line. Thats why they don't herd well into an open corral. So when building working facilities keep them turning "S's". With slow transitions to smaller runways. Build everything to where they can't see through it or think about going over it. Ten foot comes to mind. Make ways to mechanically seperate them individually.
Make the facilities with the ability to work them from above and behind cover. No having to shut gates from down in the pens. Never be alone around them.
Materials to be used should be concrete and steel. No wood.
Doing things like working with them early in the morning while its cooler. Collecting them one day and working them the next will also add to your sucess.
Bison play rough with each other and there is no reason to think that they will treat you and your facilities any different.
One last thought. I once saw a bison bull go into a hydraulic squeeze chute, with such force that he moved the 7 cu. yds. of concrete that it was poured into. Leaving the rear of the chute raised up close to a foot.
If you are just looking for the quality of the meat. Your efforts may be better served by finding a source and purchasing it there. I'm sure that it will cost less.
Beeeee careful.


----------



## 54metalman (Jul 12, 2011)

CIW,

You mention alot of the things that we are already doing with our cattle and have planned on doing with the Bison. I am also well aware, as are the rest of my family, that we will be having to "put down" these animals when the time comes. Thats just partof life on the farm. We do it every year with the calves when they are old enough. Cute as heck when their born but life as a cycle. 

The bull calf we purchased is only 4 mo old. Lots of handling and calmness are in his future. Also we DO NOT handle or heard ANY of our animals like so many feel and do. No horse chasing or quads or even trucks!!!! Thats just stupid in my opinion. Stress is not your friend when dealing with animals. 

This is also more than just a personal meat sorce. We will of course make sure our own freezer is full but are looking at a revenue income from Bison as well as our other cattle and livestock. Recent health issues are forcing us into a 4 year or less retirement plan. Therefore the farm / ranch has to support itself and us in a relativelyshort period of time.


----------



## ramiller5675 (Mar 31, 2009)

I might be wrong, but when CIW says "...coming to the realization that you will have to shoot at least one in your lifetime...", he isn't talking about "putting down" one when it gets too old or butchering one for meat.

He's warning that you might have to kill one before it kills either you or someone else. 

And, if I had health issues that were forcing me to retire early, I'd think twice about getting into the buffalo business no matter how much money I thought I could make. 

Dealing everyday with unpredictable animals like buffalo has got to be worse for your health than whatever you are doing for a job right now.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

Buffalo 
thinks the field belongs to them 
so no walking anywere you want
no fishing in the ponds 
no helping the mother in labor when it does happen I am sure it is very seldom 
no buffalo on one side of fence and you on other working on stuff...
..they stay mad from birth would be the deal breaker for me


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

myersfarm said:


> Buffalo...
> ..they stay mad from birth would be the deal breaker for me


That would do it for me too!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

When I was a kid one of the farmers near our school went into the bison business. He had a lovely herd, started with young animals that were used to being handled. I saw the fence grow from just a couple strands of hot wire to nearly a whole fence of hot wire, lots of barbed wire (which bison use to scratch those itches on their backs) and cattle panels and telephone pole posts. Then the bull decided he wanted to graze in the school yard. When he wanted out, he got out. Nearly got on the bus my sister was on one day. The older the bull got, the wilder and meaner he got. He injured the owner a couple times, eventually got in a fatal blow. Not sure how many rounds it took to bring him down. 

On the flip side, I do know people who have made some money off them. IIRC they used artificial insemination. Of course their farm was double fenced with zoo type fencing.

Now the local park has a herd. I dread the day they decide to go on walkabout.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

There is a buffalo ranch down the road from me, I pass it every day. He's been in business for years and years and his fence is 5 strands of wire with a couple of them hot. He moves the animals around from a pickup though he keeps an old horse and mule in with them. He's actually moved them around down the county road ( I got to call the school and tell them my kids would be late because of a buffalo drive). 
They graze his pastures and he feeds them from round bales in winter. I've seen babies roll under the fence but never seen anything go through it. 
I would have thought he would have needed a lot bigger fence, but apparently his buffalo are pretty content behind it.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Several have raised and are raising these critters up here in Canada. Once the fences and handling facilities are built, there is not a whole lot to do really. Here, the prices are about 2X that of cattle, and considering the efficiency inherent in bison as grazers vs. cattle there is money to be made. Also, in the winter, less feeding is needed, as bison naturally slow down their metabolism, hence needing less feed than cattle. Of course calving assistance is never needed, labour costs are not even funny vs. cattle. I must say the danger factor seems overblown to me. These critters hardly need to be handled, they are so hardy, and so they need less medicating, less babying than cattle.

Cattle injure and maim and kill more farmers than bison ever will. Look at farm accident stats. Cattle are handled so much more frequently. 

We have looked at raising these critters on some of our wilder land, but at this point, as young farmers who are trying to build a business, the cost of fencing is utterly unaffordable for the several miles we would need to put up. Maybe someday...


----------



## 54metalman (Jul 12, 2011)

Lisa and Dale,

Thank you!!!!! I was begining to wonder why all the negative and none of the positive I have seen. I believe if done right there are no real issues. My neighbors bull did way more damage to fences and him than any of the Bison ranches I have seen and spoke with.

Again...... Nothing ventured nothing gained....

Might even use this exsperience to write a book about it to tell my tell for future generations!!! LOL


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

My dad was nearly killed by a buffalo. It rammed all of his teeth up inside of his skull. 1/4" more and his teeth would have been in his brain.

ETA my dad's a butcher. He was trying to load it into the chute. He has butchered tens of thousands of cattle in his life and very few buffalo, and he will never try to load another buffalo!


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

Metal man I think you may be misinterpretting my comments. I wish you the best. You will be working with a wild animal. 
My comments come from my first hand experience and seeing and participating in the plus and minus of the industry. What was learned.
If you take whats been said, add your own knowledge, education, discernment and avoid those pitfalls you likely will have sucesses in what is still a nitch industry. Bison are still only a little over 3% of the total meat industry. But are growing.
By the way that family I have been associated with is now in their fourth generation raising bison. And very financially sucessful at it. They have been able to purchase other ranches because of that sucess.
You speak to the old man about it and he's right up front and blunt to the fact that, they, any one of them. Even the tame one's, will get you if you don't always keep yourself on guard. Cattle will do the same.
A little diversion from the point. When younger and wilder, we would go down on the Arizona strip and rope wild cattle for a little extra cash and excitement. Its a case of the hunter becoming the hunted when you get within their hula hoop. They would come look up your address. I even had one that we had been chasing earlier in the day, come through my camp in the middle of the night.
Bison yield an average of about $4.58 a lb. on the consumer's table. Cattle about $2.63 a lb. After all the inputs and outgoings they end up with a similar, in your pocket profit. (2010)
I wish you all the luck and safety in your endevour.
By the way when you build your livestock chute, use 10 yds. of concrete instead of 7. I don't think a bull could move it then.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Just got off the phone with a bison man. Fencing here for bison runs about 50 cents a foot for 6 foot three inch game wire. Posts would need to be large. I asked him how many times a year he handles his critters. He said only once, other than that, they need no care at all. He stated if you build it right, they are easier to handle than cattle. He said in 22 years of raising bison, he has only lost one single calf, and it was a twin, which is very rare in the bison world. He of course has never assisted in pulling calves, and states they utilize the forage so well in the 5 month grazing season, that they eat 2/3 of their yearly nutrition requirements in the grazing season, the rest of the year, winter, they basically eat 1/3 of their total intake. Compare that with cattle! 

I asked him point blank if they are to be feared. He stated flatly, um no. If you build the handling facilities well, they will handle well. As he said better than cattle, as they have that herding instinct you take advantage of. 

Boy, he re-energized my thoughts regarding this venture. I may have to rethink it yet again. I though fencing was way more expensive than that...


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Also consider elk.

A local guy here keeps a herd and mostly they lay around and eat. Fencing is really tall, but it is just non-climb wire, like field fence.

He runs the bulls through a chute and saws off the antlers every year while they are in velvet. That's where he makes his profit. Then he sells sides from the yearlings for $6 a pound hanging weight.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Yup this bison guy also had elk on his farm, naturally self sufficient creatures as well.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

oregon woodsmok said:


> Also consider elk.
> 
> A local guy here keeps a herd and mostly they lay around and eat. Fencing is really tall, but it is just non-climb wire, like field fence.
> 
> He runs the bulls through a chute and saws off the antlers every year while they are in velvet. That's where he makes his profit. Then he sells sides from the yearlings for $6 a pound hanging weight.


The elk business was in a big boom not too long ago, then some regulations came down which made interstate movement of them illegal, IIRC. They went from a big breeders organization with a slick color magazine and holding all kinds of events, to a few producers hanging on with a drastically reduced market. So, do your research before you jump into elk. There used to be some raised in our general area, they had 8 or 10 foot fences.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

MO_cows said:


> The elk business was in a big boom not too long ago, then some regulations came down which made interstate movement of them illegal, IIRC. They went from a big breeders organization with a slick color magazine and holding all kinds of events, to a few producers hanging on with a drastically reduced market. So, do your research before you jump into elk. There used to be some raised in our general area, they had 8 or 10 foot fences.


the CWD issue limits interstate shipment of live animals although all will allow boned out meat, hides & antleres to be brought in. the biggest money market for elk was originally the private hunting ranches. being able to buy big bulls raised by other people allowed them to have a higher customer volume. losing that market glutted the meat market and closed a lot of raisers down.

ETA: to clarify, it is the individual states prohibiting the import of live elk or elk meat on the bone, not any sort of federal regulation.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification. I do some work with the lady who did layout on their magazine, it was a thing of beauty. Took a lot of money out of a lot of pockets when the regulations came down.


----------



## 54metalman (Jul 12, 2011)

CIW I fully understand what you are saying. I have taken all of the input and added it to my catalog of knowledge. I am a bit of an information junkie so to speak. Bison are very easy to handle and get along with IF you know and understand them. Cattle can be the same but tend to be a bit more of a pain in the a** around here because of how they have been handled. Ours are starting to be a bit easier as we swap out the old herd with new calves that are being handled the way we want. Previous owners were of the drive hard with horse and quad mind set. 

I am looking at this as an investment. I will not denie that. I am also looking for that niche that sets my farm/ranch apart from the 30 plus others in the area selling just beef. I have never been one to take the easy road or go with the flow. I am hoping for the best in this new chapter and will be sure to keep everyone posted. 

Elk are another one we have looked at but are just too small of a market in this area. Everyone want to kill it them selves and play big game hunter. Not my thing. I have a base market ready to purchase the Bison as soon as we have some available. Just need to work on getting the herd up to start filling orders.


----------



## mplatt4 (Mar 24, 2007)

I have only spent much time around the calves we use to buy a few to work cutting horses with they will work about twice as long as a calf will before they become soured but we always sold them in 3 or 4 months they have strong herd instincts and it takes a fair cutting horse to cut one out of a herd of beef cows. On the other hand I worked on a cattle ranch in SD for a year and the Limousins they had there were wild as heck when we would round them up the cows and the bulls would try to knock your horse down if you were in there way I think alot of it with all animals is how they were raised and the skill of there owners some can get the meanest bull right in a pen and others cant get a tame one in a pen of cows in season but the best advice I can give you is listen to all learn all you can and then do what you want to do thats what the rest of us do. I tell my older children the same thing too do not argue with your mother or grandmother just listen to what they say then when you go home do what you want to do


----------



## 54metalman (Jul 12, 2011)

I learn all I can from everyone and everything I can and put it all to my best use. I do have to say the family is hooked on the meat though.... Grilled a Bison top sirlion along with a beef top sirlion. Ended up feeding the beef to the dogs as every loved the Bison!! I do have to say it was mighty good.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

We have quite a famous fella here in Arizona. He not only raises bison, he performs with them. He races the horses at the track, performs at rodeos, etc. He's been at it for years.


----------



## 54metalman (Jul 12, 2011)

Well I wanted to give an update. We have started raising Bison/Buffalo now. We purchased a 4 month old bull calf at the end of August. He weighed 225 lbs when we got him. He is now pushing 400 lbs. You could not get within 50 ft of him when we got him. Now thanks to lots of pacients and calm work we can go out and call him and he comes running to us. He loves to be pet and scratched. Likes to follow us around the ranch and play with the other beef calves. We are aquiring 10 more calves (6-10 month old) by the first of the new year. We have named our place Bull Run Buffalo Ranch. Check it out on facebook or at Bull Run Buffalo Ranch !! Thanks for all the advice as it was and is a big decsion to make. I am hoping to be retired from outside work in less than a year now as health issues are getting the better of me. Very theraputic to go out and sit with Buddy the buffalo and just relax.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

I wish you the best in your new venture, though I myself would not want anything that gets that big! Hope it all works out for you! We'll all enjoy seeing more photos as you get more animals.


----------



## mariaricarto (Jul 1, 2010)

I saw your website, that's a beautiful bison calf. 

I'm curious about how you will kill the bison since you are offering skulls for sale. A bullet to the brain would ruin it.


----------



## 54metalman (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes a bullet to the brain does tend to ruin the skull. But a bullet to any other part can and does ruin some meat. We are working with a few different bison ranches to see what options are avaible we it comes time to process them. We want to be quick and humane when it comes time but also want to be as efficent not not waste anything. Any thoughts or ideas are certainly welcome. 

We just brought in 5 yearlings on Saturday. 4 girls and a boy. Very exciting times here in the great NW.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Well you went and done it for sure, good luck to you and be safe. Have you started on Fort Knox yet ? "sorting corral" You will need one. I would think the best way to kill would be in the field with a high powered rifle with scope, and put it threw the heart. This is one time when you don`t want to get the animal excited. You won`t loose much meat with a rifle, and the scull will be worth much more. I will ask some friends of ours what they do , as they have butchered several Bison. > Thanks Marc


----------



## 54metalman (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL. Thanks Marc!!!!! We have our corral built. Just a lightly modified cattle unit that was built on the barn around 1900. Just added some boards and replaced a few rotten ones. Should hold them right?? ;-) We have gone down south of here to a fellow bison ranch and helped them with their round up and corral work. Shots, blood tests, tagging, ect. They are a powerful animal for sure. We will be adding a scale and heavier shute hopefully soon. The key is keep calm and quiet. Like Elmer Fudd..... Shhh. I am hunting buffalo... ;-)


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

If your looking for a healthy meat try longhorn. The health benefits of longhorn is that same as chicken. We've raised them for years and when your around them as often as we are they are tame not wild like most people think.


I see you've already bought them. We we lives in Bozeman, Ted Turner owned the Flying D and had buffalo. You had to really watch when you were driving at night because they were always out on the highway.

Bobg


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

54metalman said:


> LOL. Thanks Marc!!!!! We have our corral built. Just a lightly modified cattle unit that was built on the barn around 1900. Just added some boards and replaced a few rotten ones. Should hold them right?? ;-) We have gone down south of here to a fellow bison ranch and helped them with their round up and corral work. Shots, blood tests, tagging, ect. They are a powerful animal for sure. We will be adding a scale and heavier shute hopefully soon. The key is keep calm and quiet. Like Elmer Fudd..... Shhh. I am hunting buffalo... ;-)


:umno:

According to our vet who interned with Ted Turners vet, Turner ended up pouring concrete fences anywhere the buffalo were in closer quarters.

Hope you have good insurance!


----------



## ycanchu2 (Oct 21, 2011)

unioncreek said:


> If your looking for a healthy meat try longhorn. The health benefits of longhorn is that same as chicken. We've raised them for years and when your around them as often as we are they are tame not wild like most people think.
> 
> 
> I see you've already bought them. We we lives in Bozeman, Ted Turner owned the Flying D and had buffalo. You had to really watch when you were driving at night because they were always out on the highway.
> ...


I thought all beef was healthy if its never had any grain....just grassfed.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Just watched this on CBSNews.com; very relaxing.......

http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=50136703n


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Bison is healthier for the same reason venison is healthier. I'll steer away from the whole grass fed beef religion, but Bison is often leaner than store bought beef, making it healthier. But that's why and the benifits end there.

The only way I've seen Buffalo meat sold is ground up. Since very lean older Beef bulls are often used in lean ground beef, Buffalow burger would be comparable. 

Ten or 15 years ago, when the novelty of Buffalo meat fell out of favor, the Michigan Prison System got a lot of Buffalo Burger from South Dakota, for less than baloney. Trying to reduce the over supply, I guess.

I'd be glad to put you in touch with the 5 or 6 farms around here that were raising bison. But they went broke years ago. There is one, owned by a grocery store owner from Traverse City. Big, expensive hobby for him.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

http://nmi.craigslist.org/grd/3466739064.html

For Sale


----------



## 54metalman (Jul 12, 2011)

Haypoint.... Its a shame all you have had contact with is ground bison. We are in contact with several ranches that raise bison and process them around 2-5 yrs old. The same cuts of meat are there that are found on any beef animal. The meat is very very lean. leaner than grass feed beef. I would recomend contacting the Eastern Bison Association in your area for suppliers near you and sample some of the staeks and other products. I think you will be very suprised and pleased with it.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I did have a chance to talk to our friends that have been around bison, they told me they know of FOUR ranches that raised bison that NO LONGER raise them. They said that around this part of the country there just isn`t the market anymore. And the one guy I know that raises them doesn`t need the money, he is a dentist and needs the tax right off. So do some more home work before you buy anymore, might be an expensive life lesson. Best of luck to you my friend. > Thanks Marc


----------



## melo143 (Sep 10, 2010)

The main problem with having to shoot a buffalo, is when it is a thing that has to be done it is extremly quick and you cant drop one with a head shot. As with anything you will have to make the decision and live with it good or not so good, we all are just giving our opinions. Its not an attack on you, Please talk to ranchs in person and keep an eye on how they act around the animals as much as how they tell you they act. it can be very dangerous


----------

